# Uploading a Avatar on Profile Page



## UberCemetery (Sep 4, 2014)

Can we please get all the forum Members to upload a image / avatar on there profile page. Just click your name, and edit profile - that brings you to the avatar editor window.


----------



## UBERxGc (Feb 8, 2015)

Can you change yours?


----------



## UberCemetery (Sep 4, 2014)

UBERxGc said:


> Can you change yours?


Not yet, I like mine.  I do change from time to time although.


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

UberCemetery said:


> Can we please get all the forum Members to upload a image / avatar on there profile page. Just click your name, and edit profile - that brings you to the avatar editor window.


Hey, where's the Edsel?


----------



## UberCemetery (Sep 4, 2014)

Desert Driver said:


> Hey, where's the Edsel?


Stored for future use LOL


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

UberCemetery said:


> Stored for future use LOL


I'm a car guy, so that avatar and your moniker were perfect together.
I am thinking about a new avatar for myself, but the roadrunner seems to be the perfect pic for my location and moniker. Any suggestions?


----------



## UberCemetery (Sep 4, 2014)

Desert Driver said:


> I'm a car guy, so that avatar and your moniker were perfect together.
> I am thinking about a new avatar for myself, but the roadrunner seems to be the perfect pic for my location and moniker. Any suggestions?


I think yours is really good.

I am just trying to encourage all the members with none to put one up. As the we now have the new mini avatars.


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

UberCemetery said:


> I think yours is really good.
> 
> I am just trying to encourage all the members with none to put one up. As the we now have the new mini avatars.


Awwww, how sad. A totally dilapidated '55 Chevy. That's a cemetery piece, though.


----------



## UberCemetery (Sep 4, 2014)

When I was a kid, I use to be able name every car on the road just by seeing the front or back of the car. If my family went on a trip that's the game I would play looking out the window. Speed Racer was one of my favorite shows growing up.


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

UberCemetery said:


> When I was a kid, I use to be able name every car on the road just by seeing the front or back of the car. If my family went on a trip that's the game I would play looking out the window. Speed Racer was one of my favorite shows growing up.


My "kid era" was way before Speed Racer, but I too remember recognizing all the car makes and models. I vividly recall my first look at a '56 Continental parked outside a grocery store. My grandfathers (and my father before we moved from Michigan to CA) worked in the auto plants in Flint. I learned to identify cars from them, probably by the time I was six or seven years old. I like your collection of pictures, UC. I had two '55 Chevys in my late teens, a coupe and a convertible. Wish I had either one today!


----------



## Lidman (Nov 13, 2014)

Desert Driver said:


> I'm a car guy, so that avatar and your moniker were perfect together.
> I am thinking about a new avatar for myself, but the roadrunner seems to be the perfect pic for my location and moniker. Any suggestions?


 meep meep


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

Hello, Newman!!


----------



## jiwagon (Feb 19, 2015)

By coincidence I decided to upload an avatar on the same day you asked this.


----------



## UberCemetery (Sep 4, 2014)

Thanks jizzwagon I think having avatars makes the site look good, especially since the new mini avatar's with mentions.


----------



## UberCemetery (Sep 4, 2014)

Older Chauffeur said:


> My "kid era" was way before Speed Racer, but I too remember recognizing all the car makes and models. I vividly recall my first look at a '56 Continental parked outside a grocery store. My grandfathers (and my father before we moved from Michigan to CA) worked in the auto plants in Flint. I learned to identify cars from them, probably by the time I was six or seven years old. I like your collection of pictures, UC. I had two '55 Chevys in my late teens, a coupe and a convertible. Wish I had either one today!


I was at least 6-7 years old also when I could identify all of them. Thanks Older Chauffeur glad you like the collection of old cars. As a matter of fact I just got back from a run and when I was on the highway, I found myself trying to do again after my post. To be honest I am still pretty good at it.


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

Lidman said:


> meep meep


Newman!!!!


----------



## UberCemetery (Sep 4, 2014)

Ok for the car guys what kind of car is this?


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

UberCemetery said:


> View attachment 6358
> Ok for the car guys what kind of car is this?


Studebaker.
That's a Commander...about 1950.


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

UberCemetery said:


> View attachment 6358
> Ok for the car guys what kind of car is this?


Studebaker, late forties or early fifties.

Edit: I'm going to go with 1950. The overall shape was there in 1949, but not the bullet nose.


----------



## UberCemetery (Sep 4, 2014)

Desert Driver said:


> Studebaker.


Correct Desert Driver - 1950 - 1951 studebaker-commander


----------



## UberCemetery (Sep 4, 2014)

Older Chauffeur said:


> Studebaker, late forties or early fifties.


 Correct


----------



## UberCemetery (Sep 4, 2014)

Question #2 year make and model


----------



## UberCemetery (Sep 4, 2014)

Question #3 year make and model


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

UberCemetery said:


> View attachment 6359
> Question #2 year make and model


1940 Studebaker Commander
The wide trim strip on the hood throws me a bit.


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

UberCemetery said:


> View attachment 6360
> Question #3 year make and model


1971 or '72 Mercury Comet- I think they kept the same design, no changes.


----------



## UberCemetery (Sep 4, 2014)

Older Chauffeur said:


> 1940 Studebaker Commander
> The wide trim strip on the hood throws me a bit.


Correct.


----------



## UberCemetery (Sep 4, 2014)

Older Chauffeur said:


> 1971 or '72 Mercury Comet- I think they kept the same design, no changes.


Close it is a 1973 Ford Maverick


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

UberCemetery said:


> Close it is a 1973 Ford Maverick


OK, I first thought Maverick, but noticed the amber lights in the grill looked like they had a Mercury logo on them. Try some more from the fifties, will ya'?


----------



## Robb Strandlund (Mar 29, 2015)

I failed my first Uber vehicle check.


----------



## UberCemetery (Sep 4, 2014)

Question #4 year, make and model


----------



## UberCemetery (Sep 4, 2014)

Question #5 year, make, and model


----------



## UberCemetery (Sep 4, 2014)

Question #6 year, make, and model


----------



## UberCemetery (Sep 4, 2014)

*9 Tips for Choosing a Social Media Avatar*

http://blog.cvent.com/blog/jenise-fryatt-bio/9-tips-for-choosing-a-social-media-avatar


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

UberCemetery said:


> When I was a kid, I use to be able name every car on the road just by seeing the front or back of the car. If my family went on a trip that's the game I would play looking out the window. Speed Racer was one of my favorite shows growing up.


POST # 9 / UberCemetery : Bereal Bison
Finds Irksome the
Use of Nebulous Geographic Descriptors
that Provide No Ammunition to Adver-
saries yet Robs Allies of Feelings of
Solidarity.

Fun Fact: Having enjoyed (2005?) Bear
Republic's "Racer5" got advice from a Human Humulus Lupulus aficionado
to try the Healdsburgian "Racer 10" 
when available.
"Racer 15" spotted @Total Wine near you!


----------



## CityGirl (Nov 29, 2014)

UberCemetery said:


> Can we please get all the forum Members to upload a image / avatar on there profile page. Just click your name, and edit profile - that brings you to the avatar editor window.


I wish you all could see the larger one of mine. The plate says CITYGRL. LOL.


----------



## UberCemetery (Sep 4, 2014)

CityGirl said:


> I wish you all could see the larger one of mine. The plate says CITYGRL. LOL.


Lets see it


----------



## CityGirl (Nov 29, 2014)

Oh it's on another computer. Okay, I will go fish for it. I am quite proud of it, actually. It took me a long time.


----------



## UberCemetery (Sep 4, 2014)

The San Diego City Girl has just went fishing.


----------



## UberCemetery (Sep 4, 2014)




----------



## CityGirl (Nov 29, 2014)




----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

UberCemetery said:


> View attachment 6403
> Question #4 year, make and model


POST # 30 /UberCemetery : Bison posits
that Due to Financial
Uncertainty and Recent Misunderman-
agement in Extremis: Pictured GM Cor-
vette-based 1960 Concept Car has
been Renamed as the 2015 
Sharknado Roadhogsterlet XL.


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

CityGirl said:


> View attachment 6446


POST # 40 / CityGirl : Beingpractical
Bison thinks
that Jeep should Purchase Worldwide
Rights to THAT photo! Superb shot.


----------



## UberCemetery (Sep 4, 2014)

CityGirl said:


> View attachment 6446


Is that from a commercial? nice photo CityGirl


----------



## UberCemetery (Sep 4, 2014)

UberCemetery said:


> View attachment 6403
> Question #4 year, make and model


1956 Pontiac club De Mar Concept vehicle


----------



## UberCemetery (Sep 4, 2014)

CityGirl said:


> View attachment 6446


----------



## CityGirl (Nov 29, 2014)

It was a photo I found online. I wanted the beach in the shot and I wanted a Jeep the same color as mine. Then I went to the DMV website and put in the letters to the customized plate section, and copied and pasted that. I see a little mistake on the big image, but oh well. I really hoped it would show the beach and the plate in the avatar, but it doesn't. Oh well. You guys know me now.


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

UberCemetery said:


> View attachment 6404
> Question #5 year, make, and model


I'll go with a 1950 Buick Super. My first car was the 1948 model, straight eight with 3-on-the-tree. What a tank that was!


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

UberCemetery said:


> View attachment 6405
> Question #6 year, make, and model


1951 Le Sabre Concept Car. Harley Earl got the credit as head of design studios for GM, IIRC. This may be one of the actual running cars made for him to drive. Most concepts either don't run, or nowadays don't meet road going specifications.


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

UberCemetery said:


> View attachment 6403
> Question #4 year, make and model


Never saw this one before, but it is similar to the 1956 Corvette SS XP-64. The rearend and tail lights are different, however. There were several concepts and racing versions produced around that time, most under Bill Mitchell, who succeeded Harley Earl as head of the GM design efforts.

Edit: found it! 1956 Pontiac Club de Mer show car, built for the GM Motorama. We used to attend when the show came to L.A. Probably saw this one in person, although the first one I can remember seeing was the Pontiac Firebird concept. They passed out "keys" to that one. I wish I still had mine.


----------



## UberCemetery (Sep 4, 2014)

CityGirl said:


> It was a photo I found online. I wanted the beach in the shot and I wanted a Jeep the same color as mine. Then I went to the DMV website and put in the letters to the customized plate section, and copied and pasted that. I see a little mistake on the big image, but oh well. I really hoped it would show the beach and the plate in the avatar, but it doesn't. Oh well. You guys know me now.


I love the photo. I do not notice any problems with it at all.


----------



## UberCemetery (Sep 4, 2014)

Older Chauffeur said:


> I'll go with a 1950 Buick Super.


You are correct Older Chauffeur


----------



## UberCemetery (Sep 4, 2014)

Older Chauffeur said:


> 1951 Le Sabre Concept Car. Harley Earl got the credit as head of design studios for GM, IIRC. This may be one of the actual running cars made for him to drive. Most concepts either don't run, or nowadays don't meet road going specifications.


You are correct again Older Chauffeur


----------



## UberCemetery (Sep 4, 2014)

Older Chauffeur said:


> Never saw this one before, but it is similar to the 1956 Corvette SS XP-64. The rearend and tail lights are different, however. There were several concepts and racing versions produced around that time, most under Bill Mitchell, who succeeded Harley Earl as head of the GM design efforts.
> 
> Edit: found it! 1956 Pontiac Club de Mer show car, built for the GM Motorama. We used to attend when the show came to L.A. Probably saw this one in person, although the first one I can remember seeing was the Pontiac Firebird concept. They passed out "keys" to that one. I wish I still had mine.


Correct again. Wow you are good.


----------



## UberCemetery (Sep 4, 2014)

*History of the automobile*

*http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/History_of_the_automobile*


----------



## UberCemetery (Sep 4, 2014)




----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

UberCemetery said:


> Correct again. Wow you are good.


Google is your friend.


----------



## UberCemetery (Sep 4, 2014)

Older Chauffeur said:


> Google is your friend.


Correct again


----------



## Chicago-uber (Jun 18, 2014)

Let's post pictures of your first car

1987 Toyota corolla. Would've been a perfect uber car


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

View attachment 6465


1948 Buick Super. Paid $50 for it in 1961. It was a gas hog, but it was around 20-23 cents per gallon.


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

Robb Strandlund said:


> I failed my first Uber vehicle check.


POST # 29 /Robb Strandlund : Ahoy and
Welcome to the UP.Net Forums from
Marco Island on Florida's Wild South
West Coast. BTW: Happy Easter!

Let me refer you to One if My Intensive
Introductions later this Week. Lots of
Mentors Our Age will pipe up with
Practical Suggestions and/or Gratui-
tous Abuse, depending on THEIR needs.

LA/OC SubForum will amuse AND abuse.
You can handle it.
Biker Bison, over and out.


----------



## UberCemetery (Sep 4, 2014)

My First car 1968 Delmont 88 with a 455


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

UberCemetery said:


> My First car 1968 Delmont 88 with a 455


We had a 1967 Chevy Impala that looked very much like this car in color and vinyl top treatment. The shapes are so similar you probably couldn't feel the difference if you were blindfolded. This Olds looks in super clean condition, like maybe you got it from an older person? I used to look for cars from older owners- clean, low mileage, well maintained. Now I'm the one with cars like that!


----------



## UberCemetery (Sep 4, 2014)

Older Chauffeur said:


> We had a 1967 Chevy Impala that looked very much like this car in color and vinyl top treatment. The shapes are so similar you probably couldn't feel the difference if you were blindfolded. This Olds looks in super clean condition, like maybe you got it from an older person? I used to look for cars from older owners- clean, low mileage, well maintained. Now I'm the one with cars like that!


That picture was not my actual car, although the color was the same and I did purchase it from an older person down the street for $300.00


----------



## UberCemetery (Sep 4, 2014)

I would not have a digital image of the car, as that was before digital cameras and even cell phones were introduced. I would have to start digging in boxes to find a pic of the actual car 35 MM film I would guess.


----------



## UberCemetery (Sep 4, 2014)

Keep up the great work members by uploading avatars to your profile. By uploading the avatars it makes the site look more complete. The uberpeople.net is working on improvements and they look great.


----------



## UberCemetery (Sep 4, 2014)

This ones for you Older Chauffeur


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

UberCemetery said:


> This ones for you Older Chauffeur


Thanks, UC! As you know, I'm sure, they only made the split window the one year. Quite a few owners of the 1963 models, rumor had it at the time, removed the division either to get rid of the vision obstruction or to have their cars look like the '64-'65 models that were very similar. Later on the '63 became popular with collectors because of the unique rear window. Go figure....


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

OK, Cemetery, here's a pretty easy quiz (multiple guess) on cars from the fifties. I missed two, got the Henry J mixed up with its lookalike cousin. See how you do......

http://www.americantorque.com/game/car-show-50s/


----------



## UberCemetery (Sep 4, 2014)

Ok will let you know. I like this kind of stuff.


----------



## UberCemetery (Sep 4, 2014)

First 4 - I got 100% 4 out of 4


----------



## UberCemetery (Sep 4, 2014)

Yes 4 out 4 I cheated only a little. Does research count a cheating? There are no instructions that states this is a closed book test.


----------



## UberCemetery (Sep 4, 2014)

Did not do as good on these, I got 2 of the 4 = 50% Missed the Desoto and Plymouth Belvedere. Must have been the pink that thru me off.


----------



## UberCemetery (Sep 4, 2014)

Got them all questions 4 of 12


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

OK, what was your total at the end? Did you only miss the two you mentioned? Unfortunately, with the format they used, you automatically miss a minimum of two out of four in each section if you call one car wrong.  I have reference books too, but was too lazy to go out to the garage cupboard to retrieve them. Besides, I was pretty confident I could pick any fifties car out of the lineup!


----------



## UberCemetery (Sep 4, 2014)

I have not finished the test yet.


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

UberCemetery said:


> I have not finished the test yet.


OK, it was not a timed exam.


----------

